

Ask HN: Rails 2.3 or Rails 3.0? - yekmer

I will start a new project, I am new to rails, which one should I prefer? I want to try rails 3.0 but I am afraid of lacking useful plug-ins.
======
madhouse
I would definitely go with rails 3.0. Most of the plugins you will want for a
new project, while being new to rails, will be available in rails 3.0.

There's quite a few of good stuff in 3.0 that makes it a lot easier for new
people to get started, lots of improvements to ease usage.

------
acconrad
Rails just released 3 today as a final release, which means its the new
official release supported by the Rails team, so you won't have to worry about
lacking useful plugins. In fact, rails 3 has MORE plugins built-in to the
ecosystem than its predecessors.

------
trebor
I'm still working with Rails 3.b4, but I've found Rails 3 to be awesome. Very
stable for beta code, even. ;) I hope to update to the release version in a
few days, and update some older projects too.

------
xentronium
3.0 only. Most plugins are more or less compliant already.

------
LeBlanc
Also, if it helps, rails tutorial ( <http://railstutorial.org/book> ) is
updated for version 3. This is a pretty good resource when you are just
starting out with rails.

~~~
yekmer
Thanks, I read book for version 2, and I will skim for version 3.

------
jpcx01
3.0, no reservations.

------
yekmer
Thanks a lot, I will go with 3.0

